

Why Rubyists Should Care About Messaging - joevandyk
http://www.rubyinside.com/why-rubyists-should-care-about-messaging-a-high-level-intro-5017.html

======
joevandyk
I think that services/messaging will be the "next cool thing" for people doing
Rails development.

There's only so much Ruby you can fit into a single process.

If you're afraid that not having ActiveRecord back your forms in the same Ruby
process (and are using Rails 3), check out
<https://github.com/joevandyk/monkey_forms>. It'll let you provide a simple
layer between your forms and the backend storage mechanism (be it
ActiveRecord, a RabbitMQ service, or whatever).

